# [gelöst] revdep-rebuild will immer wieder openldap emergen

## Martux

Hallo, egal wie oft ich revdep-rebuild laufen lasse, immer wieder dieser output:

```

emerge --oneshot -pv =net-nds/openldap-2.3.38

..........

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-nds/openldap-2.3.38  USE="berkdb gdbm kerberos perl readline ssl tcpd -crypt -debug -ipv6 -minimal -odbc -overlays -samba -sasl (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

 * Build finished correctly. Removing temporary files...

 *

 * You can re-run revdep-rebuild to verify that all libraries and binaries

 * are fixed. If some inconsistency remains, it can be orphaned file, deep

 * dependency, binary package or specially evaluated library.

 * Found some broken files that weren't associated with known packages

 * The broken files are:

 *   /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kcal_blogging.la

 *   /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkcal_blogging.la

 *   /usr/kde/3.5/lib/librss.la

```

Last edited by Martux on Mon Sep 24, 2007 8:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Martux

@UTgamer:

Mann,Du hast meinen thread gehijacked.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ich glaube eigentlich nicht, daß ich mir den Bundestrojaner eingefangen habe und suche eher eine technische Antwort auf meine Frage.

revdep-rebuild schränkt den Fehler ja schon selbst ein:

```

 * The broken files are: 

 *   /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kcal_blogging.la 

 *   /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkcal_blogging.la 

 *   /usr/kde/3.5/lib/librss.la

```

Wozu brauche ich openldap überhaupt? Erinnere mich dunkel, das mal als Abhängigkeit von irgendeinem KDE-Paket installiert zu haben...

----------

## think4urs11

Die Diskussion um das bundestrojanische Fohlen nach hier abgetrennt.

----------

## musv

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Wozu brauche ich openldap überhaupt? Erinnere mich dunkel, das mal als Abhängigkeit von irgendeinem KDE-Paket installiert zu haben...

 

Bin mir nicht genau sicher. Soweit ich das verstanden hab, kannst du z.b. damit eine hierarchische Nutzerstruktur realisieren, die Nutzer beinhaltet, die z.B. nicht in Deinem eigentlichen System vorkommen. Ein anderes Einsatzgebiet wäre z.B. eine Adressverwaltung, in der du einzelnen Elemente nach verschiedenen Gesichtspunkten indizieren kannst. Hat also gewisse Ähnlichkeiten mit einer Datenbank.

Infos gibt's unter http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenLDAP.

praktische Anwendungsbeispiele: 

In ProFTP kannst du damit Nutzer verwenden, die aber keine gültigen Nutzer im Linux-System sind. 

Falls du keine solchen ausgefallenen Ideen / Ansprüche hast, dann brauchst du Openldap aber nicht. Ich hab's nicht installiert und hab bisher auch noch keine Einschränkungen gefunden.

----------

## UTgamer

 *Martux wrote:*   

> @UTgamer:
> 
> Mann,Du hast meinen thread gehijacked.  
> 
> Ich glaube eigentlich nicht, daß ich mir den Bundestrojaner eingefangen habe und suche eher eine technische Antwort auf meine Frage.
> ...

 

Achso, es sind ja nur "Common files for kdepim"  Die waren bei mir auch betroffen wenn du es gelesen hättest. Bei mir wollten sie wissen mit wem ich alles chatte.  :Wink: 

Wie sieht den deine /etc/group aus? Sind dort auch noch diverse News- oder Mailprogramme eingetragen, nur so mal nebenbei gefragt, muß ja nicht sein aber ich vermute mal auch noch wenn du nur einen Rechner im Netz hast, ansonsten könnten sie auf einem anderen liegen. Nun es gibt ja auch noch andere Möglichkeiten um etwas vom Rechner herauszubefördern, ftp, etc...

----------

## Inte

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Wozu brauche ich openldap überhaupt? Erinnere mich dunkel, das mal als Abhängigkeit von irgendeinem KDE-Paket installiert zu haben...

 Was sagt denn ein equery b openldap?

Hast Du -ldap in der make.conf gesetzt?

----------

## nikaya

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Hast Du -ldap in der make.conf gesetzt?

 

"ldap" ist über das Profil gesetzt,zumindestens bei x86 und amd64.

----------

## Martux

Also equery b openldap sagt bei mir nur:

```

equery b openldap

[ Searching for file(s) openldap in *... ]

```

sonst nix.

Wenn ich -ldap in die make.conf setze, will es beim nächsten world-update trotzdem mit installiert werden?!

Emerge --tree sagt

```

[nomerge      ] dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10

[ebuild  N    ]  net-nds/openldap-2.3.38 

```

----------

## misterjack

@Martux, kontrollier mal deine /etc/portage/package.use, ob du für bestimmte Pakete wie apr-util ldap als Use-Flag gesetzt hast.

----------

## Martux

Hallo! Das ist nicht der Fall, ldap ist nirgendwo explizit gesetzt.

----------

## nikaya

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Hallo! Das ist nicht der Fall, ldap ist nirgendwo explizit gesetzt.

 

Poste mal die Ausgabe von 

```
emerge --info | grep USE
```

----------

## Martux

Interessant: Wenn ich -ldap in die make.conf eintrage und dann emerge --newuse world eingebe, zeigt er eine Reihe von Paketen an, die er ohne ldap neubauen möchte. Das mache ich jetzt und danach ein emerge unmerge openldap. Mal sehen, was emerge -uaD world danach macht   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nikaya

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Interessant: Wenn ich -ldap in die make.conf eintrage und dann emerge --newuse world eingebe, zeigt er eine Reihe von Paketen an, die er ohne ldap neubauen möchte.

 

LOL,Portage Grundwissen.  :Laughing: 

----------

## Martux

 :Rolling Eyes:  Nun ja, nachdem ich es so gemacht habe, stellte sich durch erneutes revdep-rebuild heraus, daß diese Dateien einfach Dateileichen sind, die von keinem Programm mehr benötigt werden.

```

 *   /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kcal_blogging.la 

 *   /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkcal_blogging.la 

 *   /usr/kde/3.5/lib/librss.la

```

Nach einem behertzten rm, ist laut revdep-rebuild die Welt wieder in Ordnung und ich bin noch Sachen losgeworden mit denen ich eh nix anfangen kann (ldap).

Bleiben 2 Fragen:

- Wieso wurden diese 3 libs nicht beim unmergen des betreffenden Paketes mit entfernt und

- Weshalb wird ldap eigentlich als Standard-Useflag im Profil (bei mir ~x86 und 2007.0/desktop) mit eingebaut?

Gruß, Marcus

----------

## nikaya

 *Quote:*   

> Weshalb wird ldap eigentlich als Standard-Useflag im Profil (bei mir ~x86 und 2007.0/desktop) mit eingebaut?

 

Das musst Du die Devs fragen.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## misterjack

 *Martux wrote:*   

>  Nun ja, nachdem ich es so gemacht habe, stellte sich durch erneutes revdep-rebuild heraus, daß diese Dateien einfach Dateileichen sind, die von keinem Programm mehr benötigt werden.

 

Nix mit Bundestrojaner   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## UTgamer

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *Martux wrote:*    Nun ja, nachdem ich es so gemacht habe, stellte sich durch erneutes revdep-rebuild heraus, daß diese Dateien einfach Dateileichen sind, die von keinem Programm mehr benötigt werden. 
> 
> Nix mit Bundestrojaner    

 

Ich hatte das openldap auf beiden Rechnern genauso deinstallieren können, na klar geht das.   :Sad: 

Wo kam bloß die Verbindung zu kdepim her die ich auch hatte? 

Ach egal, löst das Problem dieser Abhängigkeit einfach, und dieses System ist jetzt ebenfalls nicht mehr im Ursprungszustand durch die Deinstallation. Jetzt lese ich nur noch mit, ich wollte in diesem Thread eigentl. nichts mehr schreiben.

[Edit]

Auf Vorschläge zur Untersuchungen für den 2. infizierten Rechner kam von dir auch nichts. Welche Vorgehensweise ist den die beste? Für ne Lösung darfst du mir gerne eine PM senden, ich freue mich drüber.

----------

